# Brush hog problem



## Nick Hall (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi guys

I Bought a used Kubota L3710 (first tractor). 
I bought a new countryline 6’ rotary cutter. Mowed my field for an afternoon. After mowing I noticed a crescent line on one side of the top of the brush hog deck where the tip of one blade made contact. Seems like it only hit once. I tagged a cluster of hidden bread loaf sized rocks once, other than that it was smooth mowing. Normal wear and tear? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thx.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nick!

The blades are designed to give and swing back on a pivot point if you hit something, such as a rock or a stump. I'd check to be sure that those pivots aren't getting so worn or damaged, that they allow the blades to contact the underside of the deck. It could be that one or both blades are damaged or bent, to where that are almost touching the deck too.


----------

